# Silmar 41



## liljohn1368 (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm pouring some PR blanks and was needing some advise on colors that look good together. When I get a few pouted I'll post them so you can see them.


----------



## ssalvage (Jul 1, 2016)

This is very difficult advice that you ask for, since it is completely subjective to personal taste. What I would suggest to you as combos I like, someone else would not like. What they like, someone else wouldn't like, etc.

The only REAL advice I can give you is to spend some time researching color theory to understand the basics. From there, just start experimenting and have fun in the process.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Jul 1, 2016)

This is whet I've come up with so far...


----------



## RobS (Jul 1, 2016)

You nailed it!


----------



## ssalvage (Jul 2, 2016)

liljohn1368 said:


> This is whet I've come up with so far...



Very nice!  I like all of them, but the one that REALLY jumps out at me is the green one. :good:


----------



## DLGunn (Jul 2, 2016)

Looking good. 

One thing I'm having to do is restrain myself from doing blue in every pour. Blue is my favorite color and I am always thinking of cool color combos with blue and "something". 

Another thing I do is have my daughter pick some color combinations. She's better at it than me anyway. Plus outside opinions will give you colors you might not think of yourself.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Jul 2, 2016)

I get my wife to pick most of my colors. I'm thinking of selling them for 3.25 per blank. If you want any just pm me the colors and how many


----------



## gbpens (Jul 2, 2016)

Start with the color wheel.


----------



## Marmotjr (Jul 2, 2016)

gbpens said:


> Start with the color wheel.



This.   I think it's opposite colors on the wheel contrast heavily, while colors closer to each other start to blend.    So think of how sharp and contrasting you want the blank.  For subtle differences, use closer colors, for more obvious contrasts, use colors on opposite sides of the wheel.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Jul 5, 2016)

Added a few more. Some I like, some I don't.


----------



## Skeels (Aug 15, 2016)

You're doin good with the combos. I really like the orange and white one, got that orange creme goin on. I too have trouble choosing color combos.what I do is ask my wife what she thinks, and ask my son what he thinks. Even if I don't like them or think they clash way too much I do them. When I do they actually turn out pretty nice. To be more precise with how I ask, I take a handful of colors (usually 5) and say "which two?" And then do that a few times till I get a few blanks.


----------



## Mike8850 (Aug 15, 2016)

Here's a site that provides some interesting reading on colors.
Basic Color Theory
Mike


----------



## PSNCO (Aug 15, 2016)

Some of my best blanks poured were when my wife closed her eyes and just picked 3-4 colors of mica from the hundred jars I would lay out on the table.

Some of the oddest color combos actually come out great on a blank.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks for the website Mike. Looks like lots of good reading and studying can be done here.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 16, 2016)

Skeels said:


> You're doin good with the combos. I really like the orange and white one, got that orange creme goin on.



You know, it's funny, that was the only one I didn't like.

Taste is so subjective, just like Shane said.


----------

